# 2011 NGRC Exhibit Hall



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought I'd share my experiences and see what everyone else thought of the NGRC exhibit hall this year.


Positives:
-Great turnout (there were lots of vendors, and lots of people!)

-Some great show specials
-Great location (with close free parking!) 


Negatives:
-Where was USA Trains? (no booth that I could find)

-Where was MLS? (big empty booth)

-What time did it really open? The website said 4pm, the flyer and registration person said 5pm. I showed up at 4:55pm but I think it had been open for awhile already.

Overall it was a really good experience that was far better than last year. Tonight I bought a few things (SD70MAC and 3 AML boxcars) from Reindeer Pass, and tomorrow I will probably go back to see what else I can find.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ben.... St Aubin's has the USA booth covered.... Check there tomorrow...

As I understand it, illness in the USA family resulted in the shifting of booths.

I think your observations are quite accurate....


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By benshell on 22 Jun 2011 08:49 PM 
I thought I'd share my experiences and see what everyone else thought of the NGRC exhibit hall this year. 

Negatives:
-Where was USA Trains? (no booth that I could find)

-What time did it really open? The website said 4pm, the flyer and registration person said 5pm. I showed up at 4:55pm but I think it had been open for awhile already.


Hi Ben,

Apparently USA canceled. There had been a number of last changes that affected who was there and when the tours and clinics were done.

Dave and Marty (and probably others) were having to make last minute changes to compensate for things they had no control over. I think they both qualify as Cat Herders.









As for the opening time, the scheduled vendor hall opening times were different from day to day. They may have opened a bit early if there had been some confusion about when it was supposed to open (I don't know).

Jerry


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK...my question is...those that went......DID YA HAVE FUN????????

Did ya get some NEW trains or STUFF????? If the answers are yes to even 1 of the questions...then it was a success!!!!!!

I walked out with some terrific buys, and NEW stuff! So I totally enjoyed it! Saw and talked with Al and his boss with Airwire, I even got to give them feedback,( I really enjoyed that), and other just as important people in the G scale community! How could it have NOT been a huge success!

Even though I was DOG FRIGGIN tired after it was all said and done, as I was show slave, (hehehe), I would'nt have missed it for the world!!! 

So did the little bumps and such, in the road on the way to a great show hurt anything???? I don't think it did!

I think all involved did a monumental job making, or trying to make everyone as happy as they coulld, with all the changes, cancellations, and additions,I feel did a "SUPER" job! 

I saw a lot of happy people carring stuff out of the show, believe me I made multiple trips to my car, even had to strap my wfie to the hood of the car on the way home! hehehe









Can't please everyone...

David, Cheryl, Marty, and EVERYONE involved...great show, SUPER job!!!!


Boy am I pooped!!!!!!!









Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS had a booth???


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm....yes, there was a booth _space_ for MLS but it lay empty the whole convention. Just to throw in my 2 cents, the dealer's area was very nice (if smaller than previous convention's shows but that may be more due to the economy) and I was pleased with what I saw. Considering the hurdles that were thrown at David and all of the people involved in pulling this off (believe me, if you had had to deal with half of the cr*p that they had to overcome, you'd have left the building in a straightjacket frothing at the mouth!) The fact that the convention came off as well as it did is a serious testament to the efforts of everyone involved! To them I say, "Thank You!!"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still open for anyone to send me an MLS banner if that what it takes.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife Martha and I had a GREAT time, this was our 5th national convention. Every Convention had there issues. I could go on to what they were, but that is not me. With this one having fewer layouts to visit, we first thought maybe an issue, but we enjoyed it. Usually we would have to decide not to visit a couple layouts, not at this convention, 5-6 per day was good, and much less miles apart than some of the previous conventions. So you give up some layouts, produced less stress to see all them. When there are 8-10 layouts to see per day, some people will hustle to see all of them.
I thought the vendor hall was GREAT, way to easy to spend more money than I had planned. I was very pleased in the choice of selections, well I am sure some people could not find something they were interested in, but the choices were overall great. 
Lots of talk earlier for unorginization, That happens in all conventions. Well I feel it turned out well. 
I know it took alot of people to make it work, but I saw Marty and Bubba doing a lot of hustling, moving this, preparing that, you guys done great.
I was involved in a national convention of some what smaller size, the planning and work is far more than the average complainer can imagine, 95% of the complaining comes from people that has never been in the shoes of a conventioneer. Most complaineers have no clue what it is like to deal with people that want their schedules or locations changed. One change, changes everything else down the line. When you have just so many spots, and so many people to fill the spots. One change, changes most of the schedule. Their desire is to please all the people, that is impossible.
A very famous person said. You can never please all the people all the time, only some of the people some of the time. 
I don't even know most of the KC club members, but I tip my hat to you all and say GOOD JOB and THANKS..
Dennis and Martha


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a great time. Got some great bargins. Traded one of my bargins for a even better bargin and did not shell out any more money 

Left Yesterday ( Sat ) at 1:30 PM got to Dalhart TX. Left Dalhart about 8 am and just got home about 30 minutes ago....6:00 pm 

I know there were some problems. but everyone gave it thier best and did a great job. What a crew. Went to see my new bestes Friend Denray's layout had a great time

And went to see a old friends layout Rodneys and also had a great time.

THANK YOU ALL FOR A GREAT CONVENTIUONS AND A GREAT TIME 

jj 

PS I know some of you hare concerened about Elanor Garmimns health Sat and I gaver here some Motion skickness pills and she is ok.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 26 Jun 2011 07:51 AM 
Even though I was DOG FRIGGIN tired after it was all said and done, as I was show slave, (hehehe), I would'nt have missed it for the world!!! 

Boy am I pooped!!!!!!!









Bubba


Hey Bubba,

A LOT would never have happened without you helping many others plus your getting the projector working for the seminar - and your knowledge about Airwire.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry for you buddy..ANYTHING!!!

Most of the fun, that I sometimes forget about is getting to talk to everyone you have made either friends with or contact with!

Poor Ray Manley and his crew he/they really looked tired, what an effort with the trying to break the world's record...he deserves a round of thanks and applause! Laying all that track and getting all those cars on the track, and keeping them on the track!

What an effort Ray! Thanks for all of your hard work!!! I bet youll sleep for days!!

Marty...buddy...you are the man!!!

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So did Ray manage to pull it off?


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

The MesaGRANDE® crew had a great time! 

David, Cheryl, Marty and Bubba deserve a big THANK YOU. It seemed like they were always doing something to keep the convention running... 

Bert


----------

